# Looking for a women's board that is better for trees.



## jessckate (Apr 10, 2021)

Hey! I'm new to this forum, but not snowboarding. I've been riding for 21 years and ride a Burton Feelgood ES 156. The board is pretty old... maybe a 2006ish. I love how it handles all-mountain (beautiful for carving), but find that I pretty much only ride trees anymore and it's not great in this situation as it doesn't really turn on a dime. I ride in Colorado so trees often have a lot of powder (at least that's what I go for). I'm 155lbs, women's size 9, and 34 years old. I've been trying to do my research but I'm having trouble trying to figure out what is best for trees. I was thinking shorter, more flexible, but that's not ideal in powder. Any advice or specific board recommendations would be awesome. No budget. Thanks!


----------



## wrathfuldeity (Oct 5, 2007)

Welcome, I'd think something like an old c2btx Gnu Bpro or the lady's choice...or something volume shifted, short tail with a S-profile. Also maybe post the question under the board section....and paging @neni


----------



## Yeahti87 (Jan 17, 2019)

Nitro Drop.


----------



## neni (Dec 24, 2012)

Never Summer Ladies Harpoon sounds like a good option for you. I love it for deep tree days. 









Review: Neversummer Ladies Harpoon '21


A new season, a new board :) Now... this is a first impression post rather than a real in depth review, because I hardly rode the board on groomers, because... we got sooooo many dumps, we only get to ride pow, woohoo! Alps got really blessed the last weeks. So it was right in time to get my...




www.snowboardingforum.com


----------



## Mike256 (Oct 13, 2013)

I think never summers are great in the trees. Something like the protosynthesis would work a treat in the trees whether youve got powder or not. It would be my number 1 pick if i only did tree runs. Disclaimer Ive only tried the mens proto synthesis though and I believe the womens version is a slightly different.


----------



## SushiLover (Sep 17, 2020)

Yeahti87 said:


> Nitro Drop.


I second that


----------



## GregT943 (Apr 1, 2019)

Ride Psychocandy (basically a womens version of the warpig), and Niche Ember would be great volume shifted options, both great in powder and trees. I would also suggest the Weston Eclipse. My fiance loves her Psychocandy and her Eclipse split. Some really like the Solomon Pillow Talk, but others aren't fond of it, seems like a love it or hate it type board but should definitely be considered.

Edit: Moosejaw has the Weston Eclipse for 30% off right now. Backcountry has 2 psychocandy boards left at $469, and The House has a couple pillow talks left for 20% off.


----------



## Nivek (Jan 24, 2008)

Niche Ember, Rossi After Hours, Arbor Veda, Gnu Klassy


----------



## Snowdaddy (Feb 2, 2018)

GregT943 said:


> Ride Psychocandy (basically a womens version of the warpig), and Niche Ember would be great volume shifted options, both great in powder and trees. I would also suggest the Weston Eclipse. My fiance loves her Psychocandy and her Eclipse split. Some really like the Solomon Pillow Talk, but others aren't fond of it, seems like a love it or hate it type board but should definitely be considered.
> 
> Edit: Moosejaw has the Weston Eclipse for 30% off right now. Backcountry has 2 psychocandy boards left at $469, and The House has a couple pillow talks left for 20% off.


I ride the men’s version of the Pillow Talk and while I liked enough to get two different sizes I think the nose is a bit short for a powder board. Side cut is great fun and it’s a versatile and playful board. It was the board I rode the most this season.


----------



## jessckate (Apr 10, 2021)

neni said:


> Never Summer Ladies Harpoon sounds like a good option for you. I love it for deep tree days.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks! I like the specs on this board... definitely what I'm looking for.


----------



## unsuspected (Oct 26, 2015)

Could you consider a Lib-Tech Orca?



Snowdaddy said:


> I ride the men’s version of the Pillow Talk and while I liked enough to get two different sizes I think the nose is a bit short for a powder board. Side cut is great fun and it’s a versatile and playful board. It was the board I rode the most this season.


If I had to choose a Salomon women's board for poe it would be the Bellevue, hands down. Had 2 Salomon Super 8's(mens version) and loved both. They are made wider so no worries for boot drag but shouldn't be sized down, 152 or 155 will fit.

Nitro Drop as @Yeahti87 recommended is a great board(gf loves hers) just to narrow for women's size 9US.

@Nivek How does the Rossi AH compares to the Gnu Klassy?


----------



## Snowdaddy (Feb 2, 2018)

unsuspected said:


> If I had to choose a Salomon women's board for poe it would be the Bellevue, hands down. Had 2 Salomon Super 8's(mens version) and loved both. They are made wider so no worries for boot drag but shouldn't be sized down, 152 or 155 will fit.


Not sure if it's entirely applicable since I'm at a 100kg but when I ride pow on both the 162 or 151, of the First Call, I need to put quite a bit of weight on the back foot or it will plunge and throw me. It's quite ok in pow, but not great. More of a fun allrounder. Even if I've never tried the Super 8, I would definitely look at that one instead of the Pillowtalk/First Call for pow. Unless you want some more twin-ish. But then again, someone at half my weight should have an easier time staying on top of the snow with less setback.

Now there's the HPS Annie Boulanger as well...


----------



## SandPounder (Apr 8, 2021)

Check out the Rome Women's Ravine. I ride the men's version and it is fantastic in Colorado trees and powder.


----------



## snowboardkarma (Feb 6, 2011)

Snowdaddy said:


> I ride the men’s version of the Pillow Talk and while I liked enough to get two different sizes I think the nose is a bit short for a powder board. Side cut is great fun and it’s a versatile and playful board. It was the board I rode the most this season.


You basically named the Women's Harpoon in your description of what you're looking for. Hit up [email protected] and he'll get you dialed on size and any other additional info you need. Plus you can probably go pick it up there and get a tour of the factory...


----------



## stealthyc (Oct 27, 2011)

Agree with the Ladies' Harpoon. I also love my Lady West in trees, and I have a Weston Eclipse that is proving to be a lot of fun in powder and trees.


----------

